# Ipad et itunes europe



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon ipad et lorsque j'ouvre itunes un message disant que les applications itunes ne sont pas disponibles dans ce pays apparaît. Est ce que ça veut dire qu'il va falloir atendre le 30 mai pour installer les application que j'ai sur mon iphone telles que skype, wikipedia, mes journaux en ligne, etc. ????????

Pardon en fait je parle De itunes mais je voulais dire appstore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------

c'est ok je m'auto-réponds. Pour pallier ce problème, il faut télécharger les applications depuis itunes, puis synchroniser.


----------



## easiconseil (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour AppleSpirit,

mon client souhaite installer une application (jeux de scrabble) de son iphone, sur son ipad sans avoir à l'acheter de nouveau.

Il a déjà synchronisé son iphone avec iTunes, mais nous n'avons rien vu concernant les applications de son iphone sur son MacBook.:rateau:

Peux-tu, stp, nous éclairer sur la manière de faire ? 

Merci par avance pour ta réponse.

Philippe


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

Il n'a pas besoin de passer par itunes pour cela.

Il peut simplement re-télécharger la même application sur son iphone (ou ipad) via l'appstore. Il ne paiera pas à double à condition qu'il y ait un petit "+" dans le rectangle du prix de l'application en question.


----------

